# Favorite choke tube?



## kparrott154

I have a mossberg 500 12 gauge I plan on using for turkeys this year. I know each gun shoots differently with different chokes and shells, but what's everyone's favorite choke?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## firstflight111

you have to find the choke and load that makes you happy ..
i use different chokes and loads 

carlsons turkey super full for the open country 
carlsons turkey full for woods 

shells federal premium mag shok hi velocity 3.5 in 4s,5s 6s 
and the shot is plated with copper 

go put it on paper to see whay makes you happy


----------



## Guest

i have a ported hastings for my bps.


----------



## kernal83

Indian creek


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bowhunter57

Mossberg 500 Turkey Special, 20" barrel, 12 gauge, 3" chamber and a H.S. Strut Undertaker in .662" restriction. I used Remington Nitro Turkey ammo...1 7/8 oz. of #5s, to take my first Tom. 22 lbs. with an 11" beard.

I'll be bowhunting this spring and it'll be nearly impossible to kill another tom that size, again. 



















Bowhunter57


----------



## weasel

i bought a remm special purpose turkey 870 model all camo 8 years ago at buckeye outdoors. it came with an extra full choke tube. it is chambered in 3" i have had better luck shooting the 2 3/4" shells as they seem to pattern better . i load up a 2 3/4 " and have a 3" for a follow up shots i have shot turkey out to 40 yrds but that about my limit. they make all types of tubes just buy a name brand extra full turkey choke and try different types of shells to see what patterns best practice close and longer range. if the turkey comes in close aim at the base of the neck as i have missed them trying to shot them in the head as the pattern is so tight. i have also had buddys miss them trying to hit them in the head at close range. i hope this helps you out good luck this spring season


----------



## tadluvadd

undertaker by H.S. STRUT on my winchester has taken the most birds for me.patterns well out to 40yds but not too tight at close range either.more important though is matching the right ammo to your choke tube no matter what choke ya use.


----------



## Carpn

Just pick any choke then find the best load for it. Its tough to beat any of the high density non lead shots like hevi 13, Winchester extended range, or federal high density stuff. 
Bowhunter57... nice bird but don't sell yourself short. You'll probably kill more that size or bigger . Even if they aren't bigger they are just as exciting to pursue and shoot .


----------



## RobFyl

Comp n Choke XXX full for #6's


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## icefisherman4life

i agree with ROB. thats what i shoot with 3 1/2 in. #6s that thing is money.


----------



## Darron

Best choke under $30 is truglo ssx hands down. After that I would say indian creek.


----------

